# Sobre el SIRF Star III



## andrea1708 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola a todos! Quisiera saber si alguien sabe donde conseguir informacion tecnica sobre el chipset SIRF Star III. Lo unico que encuentro es que esta incluido en muchos receptores GPS pero no encuentro informacion sobre el chipset como tal.

Gracias por su ayuda! Saludos!


----------

